# Bit Slippage.



## Matison (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi. I have a DeWalt 610 fixed base router. It has only been used 6 times. Ever since I got it, the bits have slipped while the router was running. This causes the wood to get ruined. I've follwed the instructions on properly inserting the bits. I've inspected, cleaned and then finally replaced the collet, but I always end up with the same result: a ruined project. It is very frustrating. This has never happened to me with my porter cable laminate trimming router. I am wondering if maybe the Dewalt router is vibrating excessively, which is causing the bit to come loose. It is a pretty noisy machine. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow.. not sure what is going on. Take the collet out and blow it out just to make sure. Look down inside the chuck and make sure no burs are present down in there. You put the bit in to the bottom and then pull it up about 1/16 to 1/8 and lock it down? When you tighten the bit are you absolutely sure you are engaging the collet lock button all the way? I love my Dewalt 618 and it is pretty quiet as routers go with a 2 1/4 HP, the quietest one I have and minimal vibration. 

Corey


----------



## Matison (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Corey. Thanks for the reply. I do insert the bit completely, and then pull it out 1/16. There is no collet lock button. The 610 has a 2 wrench locking system. I've tried tightening it normally, and I've also tried cinching it down extremely tight. Either way, the bit slips, usually just a little (1/32 or so) in the first minute, and then if I dont shut it off, the bit works its way out almost completely after that. I've cleaned everything several times with air and with alcohol. I've also used different bits - all new ones. There are no burrs that I can see. This router does run extremely fast (one speed only). Maybe a speed contol switch will settle it down some. Either that or I'll throw it out. The wood I have ruined so far has been more expensive than the router. I like to build little boxes with nice wood with various inlays. Most of the stock that I get is pretty pricey. Matt


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, that router is the predecessor to the DW 616/618 routers. Obviously there is a problem somewhere with that either the motor or the shaft or both. How old is the router ? 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am wondering if you have a metric collet and are using SAE shank bits?


----------



## roy clarke (Jan 2, 2007)

That indicates the collet is not closing parallel. If the router and shanks are correct as Mike says, don't mess about, get it replaced.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*bit slippage*

did it ever work ok ?? If not I would take it to a service center And ask what they know about this ? I did a google search and came up with nothing If it is old i would retire it It doesn't have slow start Maybe starting at full speed has something to do with bit slippage Now As many as their are mfd and maybe not as old as your is i am sure this probly has nothing to do with bit slippage ?? tho I have 5 routers and no bit slippage I wouldn't mess around with this problum


----------



## Matison (Aug 6, 2007)

The router is now approximately 1 year old. I bought it new on Amazon. It has never worked properly. The collet is SAE, and so are the bits.
Matt


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt, It sounds to me like you have a defective collet bushing. One last thing to check before replaceing the bushing though. Get a Micrometer and measure the shanks on a couple of your bits to be sure they are not undersized. The next step is to take your router into a tool store and ask them to let you try one of your bits in a different router, just a spin up test, no sawdust required. Compare the noise levels between the routers. If there is a noticeable difference you may have bad bearings, a bent motor shaft or a damaged collet. They should let you try a new collet bushing to see if the noise and vibration is reduced. If it is you have your solution. If not then there is internal damage to the router which will require repair or replacement. Either way you will have the right answer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt, It sounds to me like you have a defective collet bushing. One last thing to check before replacing the bushing though. Get a Micrometer and measure the shanks on a couple of your bits to be sure they are not undersized. The next step is to take your router into a tool store and ask them to let you try one of your bits in a different router, just a spin up test, no sawdust required. Compare the noise levels between the routers. If there is a noticeable difference you may have bad bearings, a bent motor shaft or a damaged collet. They should let you try a new collet bushing to see if the noise and vibration is reduced. If it is you have your solution. If not then there is internal damage to the router which will require repair or replacement. Either way you will have the right answer.


----------



## Matison (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for all of the help. 
Now I have a place to start. 
Next Question: I am in need of a plunge router. Is there a favorite one out there? I've been considering the Porter Cable models. Also, is it better to go with a dedicated plunge router, or with a router that comes with different bases. Accuracy is my number one goal. I will be using it with my homemade router table, and also freehand.
Matt


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Matt, I would suggest you go out and try some of the new routers on for size. No there is no need to have a dedicated plunge router unless that is what you want. The dual base kits out are nice. You could have a fixed base in the table and then have the plunge base for hand work. Just shuffle the motor unit between them. Bosch, PC, Dewalt ( probably don't want to hear that right now  ) all make good ones. The new Craftsman combo is a real nice value. Check it out.. 2 HP router with plunge and fixed base.. 109. I bought the 1 3/4 HP plunge router model and it's a nice smooth running and the smoothest plunge mechanism of the routers I have. Rumored to be made by Black and Decker Co. with various Black and Decker - Porter Cable parts. 

Hope you get your Dewalt figured out. That's too new of a router to be having problems like that with and if it never has worked.... 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matt

That's a real hard question,,,,,,just my 2 cents, get the combo setup,,,find the one that feels right for you don't go over board with a 3 1/4 HP power one, most of the 
2 1/4 HP will do the job just fine...

I should say get one with a VS control, if you are going to use it in the router table go for the 3 1/4 HP one..


============================


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> .
> 
> I should say get one with a VS control, if you are going to use it in the router table go for the 3 1/4 HP one..
> 
> ...


I agree, wish I had gotten the Craftsman VS unit! All my other routers are VS.. just didn't realize the 1 3/4 was fixed speed! 

Corey


----------

